# ABS light and speedometer



## sussex12 (Apr 1, 2016)

I have an 06 X-trail having a two problems and they may be related 
my ABS light is on so my 4WD isn't working properly but will that make my speedometer not read right ? Ive replaced both the cluster and the VSS sensor 
at first the needle was bouncing but sometimes did work now that I replaced the cluster and the VSS sensor it is just reading wrong. checked the price if the ABS sensor at the dealer $285 Canadian can I buy them anywhere else ??


----------



## sussex12 (Apr 1, 2016)

I just had codes read coming up with C1123 , right front ABS solenoid ,, do they give a problem or do they mean ABS sensor at the wheel ?? thank's for any help


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Sensor at the wheel,only reads speed of that wheel.
ABS selenoid to me sounds like a problem at the abs pump (http://repairpal.com/images/managed/content_images/encyclopedia/CM_Brakes/ABS_Pump_06.15.11.png)



Envoyé de mon LG-D852 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------

